# My colonoscopy prep report



## chronicallyme (Aug 30, 2001)

Thank you all for all your input re: whether I should take the pills vs: the Fleet Phospho soda. Well, even though I bought the pills, I took the Fleet. I had a bad reaction to the Fleet...my intestines are so bad anyway that I bloated way out and it took so long to take effect. Also, let's not forget how vile it is. And to have to take it again at 7:00 AM the next AM!! Well, somehow I did it. I was cramping up to the time I was lying on the gurney. They found a small polyp and it was the precancerous kind so I have to do this again in 3 years. Obviously, I'm glad I did the colonoscopy. I think I'll take the pills next time unless they come up with something better. We'll see then.


----------

